# Age of Empires II Crashing



## Radio Driver (Oct 25, 2000)

Does anyone know of any known conflicts with
Age of Empires II and Creative G-Force II Gts graphics cards. It's the only game that crashes on my computer...200 Mhz Jetway Mother Board, 128 Mb Ram, Athlon 700 Processor. I have tried Re-Formatting HDD and Re-Installing just basics. I have also tried removing each card (Modem / Sound / etc
)Until all that was left was the Graphics. Game Runs for about 10 Minutes then locks solid. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Wow. I have a 233 (my only computer until recently) and must say that AOEII didn't run the greatest on that!

Make sure you're keeping your hard drive clean by taking the steps under Periodic Hard Drive Maintenance in http://www.helponthe.net/news/042000.html

------------------
~dreamboat~
Brainbench MVP for Microsoft Word
Brainbench


----------



## SleepingLionheart (Nov 28, 1999)

Hi,

I had a similar problem to yours. When I play AOE2 for a bit, the games stops, then closes down but with the game music still playing. I did managed to remove this problem, how I don't really know, but in the end my motherboard and cpu fan was changed because I had other problems. Now my machine is 90% better (the other 10% will be in a separate post!).

It is possible that the CPU is overheating, as that will tend to make machines crash. If you built the machine, or had it custom built, make sure your jumper settings is correct for the CPU (CPU voltage, etc)

Another problem like you said could be the graphics card, but not the card directly. If you are using DirectX 7 (which helps run the grahpics, sound etc), don't. That cause a hell of a lot of problems for me, just stick to the Direct X that is supplied with your game. If it is only in AOE2 that it crashes, then it is not the graphic card itself but the drivers and DX. Last suggestion is to download the lastest drivers. All else fails, speak to the manufacturer of the card, see if they have any listings.

Hope this helps









James


----------

